# Show Me Old Pictures of GSD's



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

Another thread inspired me to make this thread. I loved looking at the old pictures...even if they were over sized. So I did a little googling and found a couple of pictures that I thought were cool

This one was when Herbert Hoover was in Office. He had a GSD, a Belgian police dog and a Gordon setter. No date but must have been taken between 1929-32.









This one is FDR and his daughter taken May 1920. The dogs name was "Chief of the Mohawk". 









Now it is your turn. Find some vintage photo and post them here for all of us to see


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

If you are on fb this group has tons of old pics, I love it!
https://www.facebook.com/groups/130851574384/ 
you have to request an invite.
here is a sample:


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Those are all neat pics


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I will have to try and find the pic I have of my mom when she was a very little girl and her GSD. The picture was taken in the late 1940's or very early 1950s


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Rin Tin Tin


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

Wolfiesmom said:


> I will have to try and find the pic I have of my mom when she was a very little girl and her GSD. The picture was taken in the late 1940's or very early 1950s


Oh please do!! That would be even better to see old pictures of GSD's from others past! 

Jane, that is an awesome picture!!


----------

